# GEO's Sound Stuff



## GEO (Mar 10, 2008)

1NOV09

AV EQUIPMENT
[video is not a priority; music is, especially live] :T

IN DA HOUSE:

Sony E9000ES Preamp
Atwater Kent MDL 20 Tuner
McIntosh MR-71 Tuner
Marantz 10B Tuner
Sony 730ES Tuner
Michell Prisma Turntable
Denon DP-DJ151 Turntable
Boxes of Phono Cartridges
Teac A-7030 w/¼ Track Option 10" Reel - Reel
Tascam 302 Dual Well Cassette Deck
Sony CDP-CX455 400 CD "Juke" Box [X 2]
Tascam CD-RW700 CD Deck
Tascam MD 301 MKII Minidisk Deck
IBM Thinkpad 600E & iTunes + 1 TB USB Drive
Sony RDR-VX500 VHS/DVD Deck
Sharp 27" Aquos Monitor, Custom Lift
Beringer T1953 Mic Preamp
Beringer DSP 8024 Ultra Curve Pro DSP Box
many, many mics
McIntosh MC60 Amplifier [X 2]
McIntosh MC2505 Amplifier [X 2]
McIntosh MC75 Amplifier 
McIntosh MC240 Amplifier 
McIntosh MC275 Amplifier 
Bose Acoustimass® 5 + 1 Speaker System
Klipsch AW-500 Outdoor Speakers
Winegard HD 8200U Antenna at 45" w/Rotator
All Cabling is via Snakes and Custom

Baldwin 4'8" Grand Piano [1933]
Double Bass [1974]
Wm Haynes [1948] C Foot Solid Silver Plateau Flute
Gemeinhardt Custom 3SB [1968] B Foot Solid Silver French Flute
Conn 18M [1926] Soprano Saxophone
Martin Handcraft Committee [1937] Alto Saxophone
Set of Great Highland Bagpipes
Lots & Lots of Ethnic Instruments from Our Travels Around the World :wave:
We Play Them All

FOR "FIELD RECORDING": ,-)

Sony WM-D6 Cassette Deck
Sony TC-DM5 Cassette Deck
Sony NZ-MF810 Minidisk Deck
Tascam DR-1 Digital Deck
Sony ECM-150 Mics
Sony ECM-909 Stereo Mic
Sound Professionals SP-BMC-3 Mics


Ciao,
GEO


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Ain't it obvious?

"Bose Acoustimass® 5 + 1 Speaker System" :foottap:


----------



## GEO (Mar 10, 2008)

Since I am dumb as dirt, it ain't.



Kal Rubinson said:


> Ain't it obvious?
> 
> "Bose Acoustimass® 5 + 1 Speaker System" :foottap:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You have a whole s**t-load of stuff, much of it quite good with the potential for excellent sound but, imho, there is a glaring and unavoidable weak link.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

GEO said:


> Since I am dumb as dirt, it ain't.


I actually laughed at your reply out loud. That was funny...


----------



## GEO (Mar 10, 2008)

My house, actually it is a shared house (with the spousal unit) so I must say, our house has lots of art in it. On the walls and on the floor. Speakers on the floor are no longer de rigor. I gave my custom Klipschorns® to my BIL, =!8^(, and the electrostatics are in the storage unit.

The sound reproducers are out of sight. I wish sound-wise that was the fact but alas, they must not be easily seen.

Batsheva gives me lots and lots of latitude for my toys so in the shared area(s) I feel compromise is fair. She does like music very much, professional flutist and flute teacher, but .....

Being in Califas where square footage is VERY expensive, plus our lot doesn't allow any growth, I have tried to do the best with what is available space wise. 

So, what is to be done? I am asking questions about in-floor subs in that forum.

Here is anigif of the room from about ½ way in from a few years ago. It shows the remote control video monitor lift and window shade.
http://www.w3ab.org/Documents/GEO/TV_LIFT.gif



Kal Rubinson said:


> You have a whole s**t-load of stuff, much of it quite good with the potential for excellent sound but, imho, there is a glaring and unavoidable weak link.


Jason, yes my comment was meant to be humorous but since I don't play well in the psycho-acoustic world I was merely being real.

Physics always wins, chose your side carefully. :sn:

I will be returning to work tomorrow so I will be posting less frequently.

Ciao, 
GEO


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

GEO said:


> My house, actually it is a shared house (with the spousal unit) so I must say, our house has lots of art in it. On the walls and on the floor. Speakers on the floor are no longer de rigor. I gave my custom Klipschorns® to my BIL, =!8^(, and the electrostatics are in the storage unit.
> 
> The sound reproducers are out of sight. I wish sound-wise that was the fact but alas, they must not be easily seen.
> 
> ...


I love the animated GIF and the room. I don't see any speakers but that, I guess, is OK and consistent with your situation. I like 'em big and prominent but, then again, square footage ain't cheap around here either.


----------

